# My Siamese Cat Si-Am



## Misti Mae (May 17, 2020)

Here is my rascal cat Si- Am.


----------



## Pinky (May 17, 2020)

Misti Mae said:


> Here is my rascal cat Si- Am.


He's a beauty


----------



## Misti Mae (May 17, 2020)

Pinky said:


> He's a beauty


As you can see he gets into everything.


----------



## RadishRose (May 17, 2020)

Very handsome!


----------



## Misti Mae (May 17, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Very handsome!


Thank You. He is also very lazy.


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2020)

Welcome new member, Misti Mae!

That is a large beauty, your companion kitty is!


----------



## Misti Mae (May 17, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Welcome new member, Misti Mae!
> 
> That is a large beauty, your companion kitty is!


Thank You, he is such a cuddle kitty.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2020)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## Misti Mae (May 17, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> He is gorgeous!


Thank You. He is fun to have around. We love him.


----------



## win231 (May 17, 2020)

I thought only dogs drink from the toilet.


----------



## Keesha (May 17, 2020)

No. Cats do too.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 17, 2020)

What a beauty. So sleek looking.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 17, 2020)

Is he talkative?


----------



## Misti Mae (May 18, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> Is he talkative?


Yes, he is very talkative.


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2020)

You can have 2-way converstions of great depth and meaning with him, then?


----------



## Misti Mae (May 18, 2020)

Kaila said:


> You can have 2-way converstions of great depth and meaning with him, then?


Sometimes we do. Mostly around meal time.


----------



## applecruncher (May 18, 2020)

Handsome boy!


----------



## treeguy64 (May 18, 2020)

Image Not Found.


----------



## Keesha (May 18, 2020)

He is a beauty Mae. I forgot to write that part.


----------



## jujube (May 18, 2020)

My daughter had four, yes, four Siamese cats at the same time. One was psychotic and mean as a snake, one was a hermit, and the other two, though sweet lads, woke up every morning and said to each other "what can we break/chew/knock over/get into today?"


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 18, 2020)

Misti Mae said:


> Here is my rascal cat Si- Am.


Hi Misti - I'd love to see your cat, but.....   Can you upload the picture from your desktop?


----------

